
Government 2.0: The Government as a Platform - danw
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/government_as_a_platform.php
======
albertcardona
Neat idea. Now go convince those who make money out of privileged information
that this is a _really_ good idea.

Reminds me of the cases of life insurances and real state business as
explained in Freakonomics: "experts" are usually just people with privileged
information. For them to give it up, something aweful (from their perspective)
must happen, like the internet. Perhaps there is hope.

